# Most popular aquarium rocks



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

My personal favorite is Sieryu stone. Thought it would be fun to get a list of popular rocks then put it to a vote!


----------



## sharambil (Nov 15, 2016)

Dragon Stone (Ohko)

Black Manten Stone

Western Black Seiryu

Black Basalt

Petrified Wood people use as "stone"


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

have to agree with sieryu, best of them all


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2010)

Dragon


----------



## Turningdizzy (Apr 5, 2014)

I actually like the rocks that I have picked up personally in my yearly wanderings to visit family in Northern California. We usually take about 7-10 days to camp our way out from Texas and we kinda wander here and there. DISCLAIMER: Have not ever removed any from prohibited areas-seriously. Out of all of those specimens, I am kinda partial to the river rocks that are worn into odd shapes, or that have different layers that are exposed from uneven erosion. They kinda have a bit of history to them. I also like the smooth chunks of granite that I find.


----------



## Cremepuff (Dec 14, 2016)

Lava rock! I love the red-ish brown colour they have. Black lava rock is also really nice.


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Soup12 said:


> My personal favorite is Sieryu stone. Thought it would be fun to get a list of popular rocks then put it to a vote!


Lace Rock, Pagoda Stone, Lava Rock are old school favorites.

Seiryu, Ohko, and Elephant skin are new school to me, but have gotten crazy popular in the last decade or so.

My personal favorite changes all the time, right now it's probably the stuff called Elephant Skin


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

I've only really worked with Ohko stones, so those get my biased vote.


----------



## abomans (Nov 24, 2016)

Lava Rock. Versatile and quite a nice rock for a tank. I have an abundant supply from an extinct volcano in my immediate area and can build
pretty much any kind of feature from it I want. Use it under substrate for height and in my filters for biological.


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

abomans said:


> Lava Rock. Versatile and quite a nice rock for a tank. I have an abundant supply from an extinct volcano in my immediate area and can build
> pretty much any kind of feature from it I want. Use it under substrate for height and in my filters for biological.


That's awesome that you have it close by. I've heard of folks shaping pieces or making holes or caves in larger pieces with a power washer and a fine tip


----------



## HannahFergusonFan (Dec 13, 2016)

My local rock which is also a lava rock may be limited to my own locality.


----------



## PhilthyMcnasty (Oct 16, 2011)

Dragon stone, I have about 5-6 pieces in a 10 gallon. I got really cheap $2.00/pound at a pet store while I was visiting Pittsburgh. The place also had a Groupon saving for $15 for of items for $8 so it the stone was even less. I should have purchased more.


----------



## zuc (Mar 29, 2012)

I fell in love with manten stone from this ADA tank https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hORQxBFML8

Too bad it's probably literally the most expensive aquarium rock there is


----------



## Tankinho (Dec 27, 2016)

Does anyone know where one can buy red lava rock in SoCal? It seems that I can only find really small stones in the gardening/landscape section.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Trnt (Jul 18, 2015)

Tankinho said:


> Does anyone know where one can buy red lava rock in SoCal? It seems that I can only find really small stones in the gardening/landscape section.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



When I went to Tong's Tropical Fish in Fountain Valley a little over a year ago they had a nice selection of stones. A lot of them were too big for my 17 gallon I was setting up at the time, and I specifically was picking out black rocks. I do however remember them having red ones too.


----------

